# Skate feel bindings



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

Im in the market for some new bindings. My Ride contrabands are falling apart, but one thing I love about the contrabands are the fact that there is no toe ramp and it feels like the padding separating my feet from the board is minimal enough to make me feel like I am actually standing on my board. Does anyone else know what I mean? Any suggestions for the most "skate" feel bindings that have minimum stuff between the board and the bindings?


Or maybe its just me? :embarrased1:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

*NOW* :finger1:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

NOW they are good. google them.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I had the Contrabands. You will love the Salomon Holograms. I ride the Now Selects but they aren't as surfy and slashy as the Holograms. The Holograms are the ultimate for that feel. I prefer something less free and flexible. The Nows have more rigidity in comparison. The Holograms also feel like you are standing on the deck.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

CalvaryCougar said:


> Any suggestions for the most "skate" feel bindings that have minimum stuff between the board and the bindings?QUOTE]
> 
> You could always go with baseless bindings...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Flux RK's!!!!! Skate inspired!!!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Now IPOs with no highbacks are about as close to a skate-like feel as you're gonna get unless you noboard it.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

While I'm yet to even ride NOW's, wouldn't the fact that they run with a separate plate that runs on the pivoting hinge, make it probably one of the least bindings to have skate like "Board Feel"?????

I think the op was after a feel similar to someone that chooses a basic vulcanised sole on their skate shoes, so they can "feel" the deck of the board?????

I could be wrong though, as I'm known for that!!!!! :chin:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Maybe some of Burton's Re-Flex Binders would be an option also?????


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> While I'm yet to even ride NOW's, wouldn't the fact that they run with a separate plate that runs on the pivoting hinge, make it probably one of the least bindings to have skate like "Board Feel"?????
> 
> I think the op was after a feel similar to someone that chooses a basic vulcanised sole on their skate shoes, so they can "feel" the deck of the board?????
> 
> I could be wrong though, as I'm known for that!!!!! :chin:


The NOW hinged baseplate is designed to work similarly to the trucks on a skateboard. You get a lot more input from your ankles on NOWs than you do other traditional bindings. Highbackless NOWs on a pow day... fuck yeah!!! 

To me, that's where NOW shines. On a groomer day, you need your highbacks or your shin muscles will be screaming keeping your heel edge engaged if running without highbacks. With highbacks, they feel fairly similar to any other binding. You can feel the ankle flex on the toe edge, but you lose it on the heel edge. On hardpack, it's tough to keep the heel edge engaged if you're running without the highbacks. Way more work than it's worth. Gotta have the highbacks for hardpack. For me, my NOW IPOs are highbackless pow surfers.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> The NOW hinged baseplate is designed to work similarly to the trucks on a skateboard. You get a lot more input from your ankles on NOWs than you do other traditional bindings. Highbackless NOWs on a pow day... fuck yeah!!!
> 
> To me, that's where NOW shines. On a groomer day, you need your highbacks or your shin muscles will be screaming keeping your heel edge engaged if running without highbacks. With highbacks, they feel fairly similar to any other binding. You can feel the ankle flex on the toe edge, but you lose it on the heel edge. On hardpack, it's tough to keep the heel edge engaged if you're running without the highbacks. Way more work than it's worth. Gotta have the highbacks for hardpack. For me, my NOW IPOs are highbackless pow surfers.


Yeah, I'm with ya on how they ride, but I think the op was after a "naked" type feel between his foot and the deck of his board?????

Is that the type of feel ya get with the NOW's?????


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Yeah, I'm with ya on how they ride, but I think the op was after a "naked" type feel between his foot and the deck of his board?????
> 
> Is that the type of feel ya get with the NOW's?????


Naked? No, not really. But, more so than other bindings I would say. You definitely have more ability to influence the board with foot and ankle movements with NOWs than any other binding I've ever ridden. I love FLUX. I've owned and/or ridden the DM, SF, TT, and DS. Currently own the DS and badly need to get my TTs back from a buddy.

BUT, if I could only have one binding it'd be the NOW IPO. With the highbacks, it's a similar feel to most other bindings, but take those highbacks off on a pow day and...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This is /THREAD


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

"Skate like" gotta be The most genius marketing ploy in snowboarding ever.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Yeah, I'm with ya on how they ride, but I think the op was after a "naked" type feel between his foot and the deck of his board?????
> 
> Is that the type of feel ya get with the NOW's?????


THIS


Thanks for all the suggestion guys. I dont really care about the "skate/surf" feel, I just want a "naked" feel on the board. Like a not much in between my feet and the board.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

tonicusa said:


> I had the Contrabands. You will love the Salomon Holograms. I ride the Now Selects but they aren't as surfy and slashy as the Holograms. The Holograms are the ultimate for that feel. I prefer something less free and flexible. The Nows have more rigidity in comparison. The Holograms also feel like you are standing on the deck.


That toe ramp looks huge though 










In comparison to what I had












Im feeling like the rodeos might be my best bet


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

The problem with those binders is the aluminium base plate!!!!!

That's the last thing ya want cause it won't have the flex in order to feel the board!!!!!

You need somethin that has a pretty soft plastic used in the base plate!!!!!

Like I said, you'd probably like the Flux RK's, as they're made for the street jibbers that also look for that skate type feel!!!!!

They use a 30% Nylon blend, with a Urethane Highback, so they are really soft and flexy!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)




----------

